# Blog management: 'Add Custom Content Block' does not work



## mike-L (9 Mar 2011)

This should allow me to add a right side panel with my own content in. I want to use it for a blogroll. However, whenever I fill in the form for a custom block and try to preview or submit it, the form simply disappears with no block or error message appearing. What gives?

Mike 
(firefox 3.6.15, win 7)


----------



## Shaun (14 Mar 2011)

As per the PMs, I've got a support ticket on the go and am looking into this. It's not just you it's affecting, it's everyone.

I'll post an update once it's fixed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (14 Mar 2011)

It's a bug in the version of the blogs we're using. I'll upgrade one night this week.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2011)

Blogs upgraded, but the custom content blocks are still not being written into the database.

I'll put a support ticket in to IPS and let you know once it has been fixed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mike-L (21 Mar 2011)

Well, you dun summink because its now working fine!

cheers
Mike



Admin said:


> Blogs upgraded, but the custom content blocks are still not being written into the database.
> 
> I'll put a support ticket in to IPS and let you know once it has been fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaun (22 Mar 2011)

Yes, IPS have repaired it ... just didn't get chance to post and let you know yesterday. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

